# Sugar Ray Robinson Vs. Jack Dempsey (MT Boxing Tournament Revival Thread)



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

This tournament was created about a year and a half ago, but I continuously would get distracted. Planning to push through since we are currently in the semifinals!

For those wanting to know what it is, the original threads explaining it can be located here Martial Talk Boxing Tournament and Martial Talk Boxing Tournament With Poll/Bracket.

The current bracket is located here: Martialtalk Boxing Tournament - Challonge

The new match is between Sugar Ray Robinson and. Jack Dempsey. Vote here: Have your say: Sugar Ray Robinson Vs. Jack Dempsey


----------



## Buka (Jan 26, 2018)

Robinson would eat him alive. I don't think he'd even burp.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm honestly shocked Dempsey made it this far, even if he's one of my favorites.


----------



## CB Jones (Jan 26, 2018)

Sugar Ray


But I'm still mad about Roy Jones Jr. going out in the first round


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 26, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> Sugar Ray
> 
> 
> But I'm still mad about Roy Jones Jr. going out in the first round


Don't blame sugar ray, he was innocent!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

Hmm, looks like people are not as interested in this now. That's a shame


----------



## Tames D (Jan 27, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> Hmm, looks like people are not as interested in this now. That's a shame


I just voted for Dempsey. But it's easy to lose interest in things that are inconsistent, at least for me.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 27, 2018)

Tames D said:


> I just voted for Dempsey. But it's easy to lose interest in things that are inconsistent, at least for me.


Same issue with me. Which makes it worse that I completely forgot about this,


----------



## Tames D (Jan 27, 2018)

But I do enjoy this tournament.


----------



## Buka (Jan 28, 2018)

Me too.


----------



## CB Jones (Jan 28, 2018)

Me to....but I'm still pouting about Roy Jones Jr...but....


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 28, 2018)

No idea why it’s not letting me vote, but put me down for Robinson. 

And no Joe Lewis?  Any boxing “conversation” that’s worthwhile can’t exclude Joe Lewis...






Or was Joe Lewis just too easy of a pick?


----------



## Martial D (Jan 28, 2018)

Charlie Zelenoff beats all.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 28, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> No idea why it’s not letting me vote, but put me down for Robinson.
> 
> And no Joe Lewis?  Any boxing “conversation” that’s worthwhile can’t exclude Joe Lewis...
> 
> ...


Just submitted an extra sugar ray vote for you


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 31, 2018)

Checked the results, Jack Dempsey won 5-4! Will post the final thread on Friday; Mike Tyson vs. Jack Dempsey


----------



## CB Jones (Jan 31, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> Checked the results, Jack Dempsey won 5-4!


----------



## Tames D (Feb 1, 2018)

Was there any doubt?


----------



## Tames D (Feb 1, 2018)

But of course he won't have a chance against Iron Mike. Well, unless he bites Tysons ear off...


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 1, 2018)

Tames D said:


> But of course he won't have a chance against Iron Mike. Well, unless he bites Tysons ear off...


Even then, can you really call that a win? You've only got one ear left at that point...


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 1, 2018)

Well it’s like they say ear today... gone tomorrow


----------



## Buka (Feb 1, 2018)

What? [didn't hear you]


----------



## Tames D (Feb 2, 2018)

Would it taste like Tyson chicken?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 2, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> Well it’s like they say ear today... gone tomorrow


Just...don't. Please.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 2, 2018)

Buka said:


> What? [didn't hear you]


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 2, 2018)

Tames D said:


> Would it taste like Tyson chicken?


You and CB, both....go to your rooms!


----------

